

I'm being blocked by BT - VinnyFonseca

Hello all,<p>I found out that the Open Rights Group released a tool to check if your website is being blocked in the UK.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.blocked.org.uk&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m a front end web developer and I put my portfolio in there. It turns out I&#x27;m blocked by BT.<p>After you check you have the option to look at a list of possible blocking reasons, and the only one I could think of was Hacking (coding and computer skills).<p>I find this extremely infuriating and I&#x27;m posting this to warn you guys to test your site and your clients&#x27; sites against it.<p>Thanks.
======
paulfurley
Thanks for the tip, and I feel your pain in being blocked. Does the Open
Rights Group have any advice on what to do in this case? I wonder if there's a
reasonably low cost/effort legal avenue you could pursue against BT?

My feeling is that bad blocking behaviour can be challenged if we make it
expensive enough for them to make mistakes like this, so we (and affected
organisations with bigger budgets) should do everything we can to make their
lives difficult.

Paul

